# The cluster and the queen



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

I'd move the queens over inside the cluster and leave them for awhile. Check and see if any bees are biting the cage wire before releasing them.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi-ho the dairy-o, the cluster and the queen!

Sorry, I'm off to bed now. Must be giddy from the first sting of the year.


----------



## limulus (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks,
I brought the queen in and warmed her up, she looked dead and I thought she was as it was 20 F all night and she was all alone. She warmed up and was ok. So I put her back out,moved her over to the cluster and everything seems ok. My neck does hurt from laying on the ground looking up through the screen too much. But other than that all is working out.


----------

